# Pineview Perch Party New Date 2-13-2010



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

February 13th is the new date for the Perch Party.
If the conditions are not good then, we are done.
If you can make it on the 13th great. If not, we understand.

Same times and place as before.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will try to be there and also try to bring others as well


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Watch out those gutpile guys will be up there the same day...


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

orvis1 said:


> Watch out those gutpile guys will be up there the same day...


Nah the gutpilers, will be there, this saturday the 6th!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have a problem sharing some ice with the gutpilers, as long as they clean up after themselves. -_O- 
Arn't some of them also members here?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Arn't some of them also members here?


At least a few....


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I will be there conditions permitting.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Arn't some of them also members here?
> ...


Maybe a couple 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We'll be there also...and really look'n forward to it. Weather looks promising now...colder temps all next week with no real storms coming in next week...Wahooo!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

i will try to be there


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gutpilers are going this Saturday. We'll give a full report when we get back. You're all welcome to join us, but remember there's probably going to be some eff words and whiskey. Two of my favorite things. :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Gutpilers are going this Saturday. We'll give a full report when we get back. You're all welcome to join us, but remember there's probably going to be some eff words and whiskey. Two of my favorite things. :mrgreen:


Maybe we'll get to meet some of you fine critters 8) We're also probably headed up thatway (if something unforseen doesn't happen). We don't  that easy...we'll probably make you all  :mrgreen: . We're you going to headoff from and to what area of PV? If you have a 2-way bring it and set it to 7.0. Good luck and hope you guys do really well. :wink: :wink:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going up to PV tonight to get an ice report! I will post it here too, for those that might be headed out tomorrow.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like we're meeting at the Cemetery Point Lot at daybreak.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang.  I wanted to do the perch party, but it Valentines weekend(dinner with my sweetie), Chinese New Years(Dim Sum with my honey) and Presidents Day (probably working at my art studio), all in three days. The least important of which is Pres. day in my family, so the Goldenrod and I are headed to Current Creek this Monday, weather permitting. I guess the Berry will be Plan B. I'll post the results.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ice Condition intel per a co-worker who lives right on PV...it's been COLD at PV the last several nights including day time temps haven't come much over freezing. He indicated today it's been 10* and below the last several nights. 

Also per another forum report... PV slush is really get'n tamed...so keep the COLD mantra going as Saturday looks to be very promising but of course we all know Mother Nature can throw the uncalled for curve ball and/or change up at anytime. 

But being the optimist that I am... I'm look'n for the fast ball down the middle, curve ball that hangs or change up that doesn't change right in the strike zone to hit out of the park for a great time on PV come Saturday for GrandPa D's Perch Party. :wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------

